# cable-x is the solution for 02m swap on mk1 and mk2 so that the stock speedometer will work!!!!!



## MAX_POWER (Dec 15, 2001)

*cable-x:the solution for 02m swap on mk1 and mk2 so that the stock speedometer will work!!!!!*

Hi,just a little technical support to all of you guys that put 02m gearbox and want to keep the stock instrument cluster(speedometer) on mk1 and mk2 golf.
since the 02m gearbox comes with hall effect speed sensor(digital)
and the speedometer on the instrument cluster drive by cable(mechanical)(on most mk2 and for sure on mk1),I tried to find a solution to this problem,since I wanted to keep the stock instrument cluster.
I did alot of research here and couldn't find any good info until "CrewCabCaddy" a guy over here told me about cable-x
so first thanks to you
read post on it:http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3626789
I bought this product from http://www.atrol.com/and I must say they have awesome technical support(thanks jerry).
don't think that it was easy to install but after you understand how it works,it is very simple.
you have to do modifacation to the cable-x
you need to put a ressistor 10kohm 1/4 watt between the red wire and the white wire that comes on the cable-x
so this is how it works:
there are 3 wires that goes out from the 02m speed sensor
black/white:+
blue/white:signal
brown:ground
on cable-x:3 wires
red:+
white:signal
black:ground
you have to connect it like this:
1.you need to put a ressistor 10kohm 1/4 watt between the red wire and the white wire that comes on the cable-x as I wrote above
2.connect brown wire from sensor to black wire from cable-x and together to battery ground
3.connect blue/white from sensor to white from cable-x
4.connect black/white from sensor to +(after switch)
5.connect red from cable-x to +(after switch)
this is it
you must to do modifacation to the speedo cable in order to fitt it to the instrument cluster and the cable-x,but it is easy since the cable-x comes with it
this is the product:








I hope I helped http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by MAX_POWER at 10:53 AM 7-10-2008_

_Modified by MAX_POWER at 10:54 AM 7-10-2008_

_Modified by MAX_POWER at 10:58 AM 7-10-2008_

_Modified by MAX_POWER at 11:00 AM 7-10-2008_

_Modified by MAX_POWER at 12:25 AM 7-12-2008_


_Modified by MAX_POWER at 11:49 PM 7-12-2008_


----------



## vfarren (Sep 11, 2000)

*Re: cable-x:the solution for 02m swap on mk1 and mk2 so that the stock speedo ... (MAX_POWER)*

Wow, what a great product. Now if I only had the time/money to put a O2m into one of my cars. Should solve a lot of problems though.


----------



## CrewCabCaddy (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: cable-x:the solution for 02m swap on mk1 and mk2 so that the stock speedo ... (MAX_POWER)*

Max Power,
thanks for the post. I haven't been on the Vortex for quite a while but am now starting my 02M into rabbit swap. 
Couple questions/clarifications on your post...Do you put a resistor in-line on the red wire and another resistor in-line on the white wire? So two resistors used?
Also, where did you mount the cable-X? They recommended I put it inside the car for protection from water/ice/etc. But not much room under dash in 1981 Rabbit.
Thanks again for valuable information.


----------

